# wie udf 2.50 iso datei mounten

## pieter_parker

habe eine .iso datei die mit udf 2.50 ist

beim versuch sie zu mounten erhalten ich diese meldung :

```

Jul 13 15:54:17 erster ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Jul 13 15:54:37 erster UDF-fs: minUDFReadRev=250 (max is 201)

```

wie mounte ich diese datei auf ein verzeichnis ?

----------

## Evildad

Welchen Kernel und welche Version hast Du denn?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

uname -a

Linux erster 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun May 4 16:28:57 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

wie kann ich nachsehen welche udf version ich habe ?

ich wuerde mal schaetzen 2.1 ? -> (UDF-fs: minUDFReadRev=250 (max is 201)) kann das hinkommen ?

----------

## Evildad

Auf die schnelle hab ich das gefunden...

Klick mich

```
sys-kernel/hitchhiker-sources

            Full linux-2.6 kernel sources including the Gentoo, Reiser4 and

            UDF-2.50 patches 
```

----------

## schachti

UDF-2.5 Support ist in Kernel 2.6.26 enthalten, siehe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Linux-Kernel-2-6-26-freigegeben--/meldung/110090.

----------

## SvenFischer

Heise schreibt, das im 2.6.27, der gestern freigegeben wurde, genau daran nochmals geschraubt wurde...

----------

## graubartnr

Ein prepatch 2.6.27 wurde schon?

Meines Wissens ist schon 2.60 (lesen, 2.01 schreiben) unterstuetzt seit (fast) 2.6.26-rc1 www.heise.de/open/news/meldung/print/107383.

(nochmal git dazu http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=udf)

----------

